# My 2010 costume



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

The character evolves every year. 2010 was the 3rd year for the character and the mechanical arm is the only piece from 2008. The mask was improved in 2009 and the extra head is the innovation for 2010.









Gregarious looking beastie, now that I think about it...









Mask and mechanical arm...

















A profile of the shoulder mounted head and skin grafts.









I made the mask by forming and shaping it in cardboard and duct tape, then using spray adhesive to mount fiberglass cloth. Once this was done to both pieces (jaw was separate) I brushed on the fiberglass resin. Once cured, the duct tape peeled away easily. The fleshy side is velveteen cloth hot glued in place and coated with liquid latex.

The head is a cheap foam skull with more velveteen and liquid latex, and like the mask, covered with random junk. The base of the shoulder is a hardhat cut in half.

The mechanical arm is scratch built and functional. I can grip and hold items in it and even drink coffee with it.

At the haunt my character is officially called "The Butcher", but I think of him as more of a deranged, undead junk cyborg who also likes to chop people up into steaks.

For 2011 I plan to ditch the apron and build a chest piece with more rusty machinery and dead flesh.

John Barnett


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, John. This is a wonderfully detailed piece.

I think you're spot on about ditching the apron. Something more machine-like would be in keeping with the tone of the rest of the costume.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is really cool.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice very original and alot of work there.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of that DIO video again...


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. Yes, a lot of time went into this! But I love costuming so it was time well spent.

The mechanical arm... at my previous workplace (aerospace manufacturing), I was tasked with interviewing potential employees..we had no HR department so I got to add that to my other duties. I had brought the arm to work with me to show a couple of friends, and it was just primed at the time, so it was a dark metallic color.

Someone shows up for an interview, so I slip the thing on my arm and keep it hidden under the desk. He asks about our insurance policy, and I bring up my arm and lay it on the desk casually, and say:

"It's a good policy, it covers nearly everything."

Well, to his credit, he kept a straight face.

Turns out we didn't pay enough of a starting wage for him.

Rahnefan... this reminds you of "The Last in Line"? Now that I remember, I can see it.


----------

